# HELP! Ft. Meyers Car Rental,which is better-Thrifty or Dollar?



## Cathyb (Mar 5, 2006)

Researching one week car rental for Sanibel, arriving by Delta at Ft. Meyers airport.  The major car rentals are far more expensive than Thrifty or Dollar and that leaves me skeptical....  

Found Thrifty weekly rate for Compact is $218.63 Grand Total and Dollar almost the same.

Should we chance renting from one of these companies there or bite the bullet and pay more for the Budget/Avis type company.  We will be driving around a lot.   Thanks in advance.


----------



## Debbie0329 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Priceline*

Why not try Priceline?  We have a full size Budget car reserved for this coming Saturday - total with taxes $203.  I put in a bid for $20 a day.

Deb


----------



## jjslats1 (Mar 5, 2006)

I've rented from almost all the rental companies out of RSW airport. I have never had a problem with any of them. I was able to save $120.00 for my trip this april by renting through bj's wholsale club from National, $195.00 for a minivan. Thrify is just ouside the airport so you'll have to take a shuttle to check in for the car. I can't remember were dollar is. I would take the best price and keep checking prices until you leave. You might just find a better price.

Jim


----------



## jim71 (Mar 8, 2006)

I think they are related, both owned by the same company in Tulsa, Ok.

Edit:

They are.  http://www.dtag.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=71946&p=irol-home


----------

